# -80° kühler



## RaggaMuffin (2. November 2009)

*-80° kühler*

hallo leute 

ich möchte mir eine kompressorkühlung bauen der meinen oced i7 auf 100- 140° runterkühlen soll...
bloß fehlt mir dafür eine anleitung könnt ihr mir da vieleicht behilflich sein.

ja ich weis #140° ist schon hammer aber ich weis das es möglich ist


----------



## der8auer (2. November 2009)

*AW: -80° kühler*

Ohne ausgeprägte Kenntnisse im Klimatechnik Bereich + passendes Werkzeug geht das nicht. Des weiteren müsstest du da eine mehrstufige Kaskade bauen und das kostet dich bestimmt um die ~1500-2000€


----------



## speddy411 (2. November 2009)

*AW: -80° kühler*

Also ich kenn mich da zwar nicht aus aber ich weiß das jede Kokü oder Kaskade (wirst du wohl brauchen) individuell gebaut wird...Für das Geld was du an Bau und Materialien verhöckerst würde ich sie mir an deiner Stelle lieber bauen lassen von Leuten die das schon oft gemacht haben.

Bei extremecooling.de gibts august123, patrickclouds und noch ein paar die auf jedenfall schon welche gebaut haben...

Frag die mal die können dir mit Sicherheit weiterhelfen.


Gruß Speddy411


EDIT// Der Bauer war schneller  //


----------



## RaggaMuffin (2. November 2009)

*AW: -80° kühler*

hallo roman worauf ich mich da einlasse ist mir durchaus bewusst...
was die knete angeht...ich habe innerhalb von 2-3monate ca 700€ für ln2 und dice ausgegeben...und ich habe mir vorgenommen...jeden monat mindestens einmal unkompliziert zubenchen...in meinem fall würde sich eine kokü bezahlt machen...

speddy danke für die info
allso die kaskade würde ich gerne selber bauen...andersrum könnte ich kein vertrauen in die kaskade aufbauen...ich hätte einfach ein besseres gefühl wen ich jedes einzelne bauteil selbst kennen und setzen würde.


----------



## GoZoU (2. November 2009)

*AW: -80° kühler*

Ich habe den Spam hier entfernt. Bitte gebt vernünftige Ratschläge oder verkneift euch den Kommentar. Sollte es noch jemand für nötig erachten User im Forum schlecht zu machen kann er sich direkt einen Punkt auf dem Konto gutschreiben!

MfG
GoZoU


----------



## Dio (2. November 2009)

*AW: -80° kühler*

http://www.extremecooling.de/forum/http://www.extremecooling.de/forum/

da kann er seine Fragen stellen, obs dort ne Antwort gibt mag dahingestellt sein.


----------



## RedCobra (2. November 2009)

*AW: -80° kühler*

lass ihn doch er möchte sie ja selber bauen, aber schwer wenn man noch nichtmal den unterschied einer Kokü und Kaskade kennt


----------



## RaggaMuffin (2. November 2009)

*AW: -80° kühler*

mein  thread könnt ihr zumachen will nichts sehen und auch nichts mehr hören.


----------



## Icke&Er (2. November 2009)

*AW: -80° kühler*

Frag mal Alriin, der hat sich , wenn ich mich nicht irre, eine bauen lassen! Villt kann er dir da weiter helfen?

PS: Da war auch ein Typ von AF der die baut!

MFG


----------



## der8auer (2. November 2009)

*AW: -80° kühler*

Denke auch dass das so besser ist *CLOSED*

Bei Bedarf ist extremecooling.de die beste Adresse.


----------

